# Smith and Wesson model 640



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey guys I wonder if any of you guys know a date when my model 640 serial # CEN5143 was built thanks


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Hey guys I wonder if any of you guys know a date when my model 640 serial # CEN5143 was built thanks


The Model 640 is the stainless steel version of the Model 40. The first Model 640 came out in 1990 and was chambered in .38 Special. In 1996 they were chambered for both .38 Special+P/357 Magnum as the Model 640-1. I have one of each model. Mine has a lower serial number than yours and begins with the letters BRP. Yours was made between 1990 and 1996. Sorry I can't help you with an exact date. I looked a long time for my Model 640, I guess because people don't tend to get ride of them?

I also have Models 49, 642 and 442.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Model 640 is the stainless steel version of the Model 40. The first Model 640 came out in 1990 and was chambered in .38 Special. In 1996 they were chambered for both .38 Special+P/357 Magnum as the Model 640-1. I have one of each model. Mine has a lower serial number than yours and begins with the letters BRP. Yours was made between 1990 and 1996. Sorry I can't help you with an exact date. I looked a long time for my Model 640, I guess because people don't tend to get ride of them?
> 
> I also have Models 49, 642 and 442.
> View attachment 21021
> ...


Very sweet stuff


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> The Model 640 is the stainless steel version of the Model 40. The first Model 640 came out in 1990 and was chambered in .38 Special. In 1996 they were chambered for both .38 Special+P/357 Magnum as the Model 640-1. I have one of each model. Mine has a lower serial number than yours and begins with the letters BRP. Yours was made between 1990 and 1996. Sorry I can't help you with an exact date. I looked a long time for my Model 640, I guess because people don't tend to get ride of them?
> 
> I also have Models 49, 642 and 442.
> View attachment 21021
> ...


I have one


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Might be useful to know about some other markings on it. Some that were made in .38 Special only, marked with “.38 Special” on the barrel and “Tested for +P (or +P+)” inside the frame, and also marked as 640 (with no dash and other numeral like-1,-2, or -3 following the 640), may be part of a limited contract run from 1990. Not a common find. The more original the condition as well as any original paperwork or box can increase the value to S&W collectors. These had a CEN prefix like yours.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I jumped on a used 640-1 Pro Series, in .357 mag when I saw it in a gun shop, used case. Nice little pocket rocket, and quite a handful with full .357 mag loads. The all steel construction can make it “less handy” for carry than the Airweights of similar size, but that weight also makes them quite pleasant to shoot with regard to felt recoil when using .38 +P loads.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Might be useful to know about some other markings on it. Some that were made in .38 Special only, marked with “.38 Special” on the barrel and “Tested for +P (or +P+)” inside the frame, and also marked as 640 (with no dash and other numeral like-1,-2, or -3 following the 640), may be part of a limited contract run from 1990. Not a common find. The more original the condition as well as any original paperwork or box can increase the value to S&W collectors. These had a CEN prefix like yours.


It does have the tested for +p on the inside of the frame


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> It does have the tested for +p on the inside of the frame


Mine doesn't, just the serial number. Yet my Model 442 and 642 air weights are rated for +P. Which doesn't make much sense as a stainless steel frame will hold up a lot better than an aluminum alloy one. On the Model 640-1 the frame's top strap is beefier and of course its got a heavier barrel. I also have a Kimber K6s in 357 magnum it holds 6 rounds instead of 5 and is only slightly bigger than the 640. It's about the same size as the 640-1.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I think this particular limited run was for a contract and the revolvers were only chambered for .38 Special for the contract, and then they carried the +P rating. That seems logical since the revolvers would handle .357 magnum then they can surely handle +P .38 rounds.


----------

